# FS - Orange Eye Blue Tigers



## jbjack (Apr 27, 2010)

10 for $200 - i live in sask but will ship purolator next day guaranteed for $40 or canada post 2 day guarantee for $25 - but i recomend purlator 

pm me.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Sorry but what are:
Orange Eye Blue Tigers?
I googled & got shrimp.


----------



## jbjack (Apr 27, 2010)

yes they are blue tiger shrimp with orange eyes - rare, and highly sought after, same care as crs but cooler.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Pls post some pics.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

real beauties, don't see them very often!


----------



## jbjack (Apr 27, 2010)

sorry guys, sold before i got a chance to post pics....this thread can be deleted.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

i guess these are the ones...damn, they look awesome!


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow those are blue.... I'd like some...


----------



## jbjack (Apr 27, 2010)

yup thats them.


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Where can I get some?


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

i love the black tigers which looks like king kongs, one day!!!


----------



## Shrimpgirl (Apr 21, 2010)

I love the colour. I'd like to get some too eventually. Need to find space for another tank though.


----------



## killer007 (Apr 25, 2010)

um...you mixed them with blonde tiger too?


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Whoever bought these shrimp got a great deal, last time we imported them they were $30 plus! Beautiful shrimp!


----------

